# 2010 Audi Q7 Facelift by Caractere



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Caractere has confirmed that the body kit for the former Q7 also fits the new FACELIFT version, except the front grill that Caractere will not provide!
* Full Story *


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Bee You Tea Full. Amazing they could take an already visually amazing vehicle and make it better. I still prefer the original front end but I do like the mesh. Quite pricey for the kit though. Thanks for posting pics.


----------

